# Ride on mowers



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

So what's everyone using?

I can't get one on my garden as it's too small, but I have a access lane behind my house which leads to the garage.

So I always wanted one so found one on eBay.










I could happily drive around all day. Just need a bigger lawn now.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I used to have a kubota when I had money and a lawn big enough, managed to hang on to it for a few years but I had to sell it unfortunately. That’s looks like a nice little project :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I have been contemplating this for about 12 months now, lawn is pretty big and will become larger in time.

I am reliably informed that it is better to seek out second hand commercial ride on mowers as most of the domestic stuff is pretty sloppily made and doesn't last although they look pretty and have stupid price tags.

One of the big problems is that the majority of them are mulchers and don't collect clippings although you would generate metric tonnes of the stuff if you did it on our lawn.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

John Deere or kubota are the leaders in the commerical stuff, and if you’ve got more than 1/2 to 3/4 of an acre than a mulcher is the way forward. It was possible to get grass collectors from both of the above but it does bump the price up.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I’ve got a domestic L series John Deere that I bought 2nd have. Parts are cheap enough and easy to get through the main dealer network and online portal. 

It’s done a tremendous amount of work, towing logs, sand, tools and cutting through all sorts of brash when we first moved in. Well above what it was designed to do. 

I’m be buying another at some point, one of the X series. 

Whatever you get it needs to be hydrostatic, not geared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Another vote for John Deere, very good reliable machines and do a great job. we have recently bought a new one for the uk after 15 years of loyal service of the outgoing one. As Jack said go for a mulcher if you have a bit of land:thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

As Lee says hydrostatic transmission is worth every penny on a mower.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Jack R said:


> John Deere or kubota are the leaders in the commerical stuff, and if you've got more than 1/2 to 3/4 of an acre than a mulcher is the way forward. It was possible to get grass collectors from both of the above but it does bump the price up.


Not to forget Toro :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Pauly.22 said:


> So what's everyone using?
> 
> I can't get one on my garden as it's too small, but I have a access lane behind my house which leads to the garage.
> 
> ...


That's just screaming out for a detailing thread :buffer:


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jack R said:


> As Lee says hydrostatic transmission is worth every penny on a mower.


This one has about 5 belts under it, it's all quite sloppy but it's not actually that bad although the engine is a bit worn out.

Few replacement parts and should be better.

I bought it last year and now have three of these. I'm going to make a front end loader and make it into a mini tractor for my son when he's big enough to drive it.

Found this photo online










Although that doesn't look at all strong, will hopefully make a better job of it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd love a ride on but my lawn really really isn't big enough. Used to work at an agricultural dealership, Kubota is what I'd get. Stiga were a pretty decent brand too.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive got a countax like above with the Honda engine.

Very reliable bit of kit to be honest as long as its had its yearly maintenance


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I've had 2 husqvarna with the Kawasaki V twin, first one was great no problem with 2 acres undulation landscaped until it was stolen second newer model couldn't cope at all it was wrecked in 6 months except engine, got a countax as above and been great never an issue


----------



## Izzy (Oct 31, 2008)

Had a Kubota (petrol) for the bigger jobs and a Lawnflite for the smaller jobs. The Kubota cut in reverse which is really handy but it drank the fuel. The Lawnflite was American and therefore needed imperial spanners. Both were expensive to maintain and run due to servicing and fixing. I kept the batteries on a conditioner over the winter. I have just remembered that the Lawnflite had an annoying safety switch, every time you got out of the seat it cut the engine. I jammed the switch open and after cutting blackthorn hedge the thorns easily punctured the tyres, I got tyres with more plyes and used a slime.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

I half did a mini resto on another mower last summer, just need to re paint the bonnet and front end and it will be done,


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oops bought another one. That's 4 now, when there're local and cheap I can't help myself


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

haha that's wicked.

BTW, love the profile pic, love Bobs myself


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> haha that's wicked.
> 
> BTW, love the profile pic, love Bobs myself


Lol. I've never seen it. But I have a dark green mk2 escort so thought I'd use it.


----------

